# Anyone Currently Running Orlies Hydraulics?



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Is anyone here currently running Orlies pumps? If so, how long ago did you purchase them and how do you like them?? Any problems? 

Thanks


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never even herd of em :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Don't!


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11622349
> *Don't!
> *


What kind of experience have you had with them? What problems did you have?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11622349
> *Don't!
> *


care to explain.........


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

there old school... they were around in the 70s in la before he moved to new mexico right?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if you aint heard of them or seen anyone talk about them, chances are no ones running them


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Sep 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11622345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Sep 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11622262
> *Is anyone here currently running Orlies pumps?  If so, how long ago did you purchase them and how do you like them??  Any problems?
> 
> Thanks
> *


I didn't know they were still in buisness............use to order pumps from them along long time ago like 89-90,they were cool back then,dont know about now
 :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

HIS STUFFS ALRIGHT 
I THINK IN PHX/AZ


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I still got some of his magazines somewere :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

is he even still alive? :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 17 2008, 05:12 AM~11623447
> *I still got some of his magazines somewere  :biggrin:
> *


Me too.....Lots of small b+w pics. :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I know he still sells pumps and other stuff in Phoenix. Somone here has to have experience with them?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Well that guy is old skool. I just bumped into an old classmate recently and said he had ran into this guy's shop and sail that he makes hydros and really good batteries, but then again this guy was just gettin into the auto business. In skool he was a follower, so called this guy opened a shop in the mid west. Anyways though, yeah I still got his old magazines and their in solid condition, the only flaw bout his mag was the picture quality, not like lowrider mag. Well as for the product, I wouldn't run it since I haven't heard anyone run them for the past 10 years or so. Run with Blackmagic Hydros, lowriders finest product.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

yes he is still alive but the buisness is closed


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

or at lease the one he had in abq,nm


----------



## Slimm (Jan 13, 2008)

Last I heard he had a low profile shop in PHX. His stuff was the shit back in the day. Last time I saw him in Burque, about 2 years ago, he was still driving his dropped dually that he has had for a long time. That man never changes.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

THAT DUDE WAS WIERD LOOKIN. NEEDED A LITTLE CLEARASIL


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

He's still around. His shop is run from his house in S. Phx. I was down there a few months ago and he seems to know his stuff and his pumps look nice, but I haven't known anyone who's actually used them. Please let me know if you have any experiences with them.

Thanks.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Orlie has been around for a long time. He still sales parts out of his shop on 24 ave and Van buren. If your looking for a car give him a call, I will bet a dollar to a donut he will find it. It wont be cheap but he will find it....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL+Sep 16 2008, 11:01 PM~11622592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need parts that have no moving parts or your just running lay and play then it's okay. But have had problems with check valves, slowdowns, hoses exploding at the ends and fittings coming apart to name a few problems. Unless you know the guy to get his good "high shelf products", your just getting his generic/low quality stuff. Don't get me wrong the guys a OG/legend in the game but everyone knows he's had problems in the past in the parts game!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

My buddy who passed away ran two pump setups on his civic and BD'ed Hardbody for a couple years and only problems he had was a bad dump in the nissan. I wish I could find either of those and build em up for him!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

those pumps are old skool man my boss told me he ran then pumps back in the 90s bro...


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

orlie sales lots of parts,rims,cars, and he'll have those hard to find bigger fittings when you need them,he sales the same blocks as every one else, no pistons yet, he dont like those, hes in phoenix,doing his thing ,great guy to talk to


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

found out tha orlies hydraulics is still open in abq nm his son is running it


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

i was just at his house last tues and visited for a while,the og has a lot of hard to find parts and cars,and yes he does have piston pumps,orlies engraved,i prefferer my del toro bladder pumps though,the og has adex and dam near every dump ever made,have bought gears from him and never had a problem yet.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

he used to have the best cylinders back in the day... the only place to get 14"s back when nobody ran ones that big...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

he has whatever cylinder u need,skinnies,fats and telescopics.


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

those adexes are chinas,when i asked about the pistons he said no,but it was a couple of months ago,bought two 11's from him had my shit on the bumper


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 16 2008, 11:13 PM~11622349
> *Don't!
> *



lol... I heard that! Fred i know what you're talking about.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Orly's hydraulics?

Yarly.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, hadnt heard that name in a while, used his stuff back in about 89 I think out of Long Beach, just a kid back then, but he hooked me up. Took a 64 down there without a clue what I was doing..the good old days.


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

I just went by there and picked up some dumps.He's an O.G.


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

I REMEMBER ORLIE WHEN HE WAS IN WHITTER BLVD. EARLY 80'S


WOW !!!!!!!!!! THIS HOMIE IS STILL AROUND TALK ABOUT OG THIS MAN HAD THE SHOP IN LONG BEACH. :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Sep 3 2009, 05:00 PM~14973807
> *I REMEMBER ORLIE WHEN HE WAS IN WHITTER BLVD. EARLY 80'S
> WOW !!!!!!!!!! THIS HOMIE IS STILL AROUND TALK ABOUT OG THIS MAN HAD THE SHOP IN LONG BEACH. :biggrin:
> *


yeah orlie is still around i was at his new shop on 25ave and van buran the north side of vanburan across from his house. he is one of the coolest people to talk to he is having a big grand opening the 19 and 20 of this month


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I want some old Orlies pumps, there were people all over ABQ running his pumps. Bajitos and Orlies were both good shops back in the day.


----------



## sluttycutty86 (Jun 9, 2010)

he is still in the valley, running a 2 pump set up with his stuff, works great but for sum reason my dump plungers have literally exploded inside e front of the dump, plus the front dumps to the ground on the down switch hit. Any help Thx homies


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

ALL THE CARS IVE WORKED ON WITH HIS PUMPS WE END UP REPLACING THE WHOLE PUMP GEARS BLOWING OFF BLOCKS CYLINDERS BREAKING IN HALF TO NAME A FEW PROBLEMS SHITY MOTORS


----------



## sluttycutty86 (Jun 9, 2010)

should i just replace the dumps and check valves or the the whole pump itself, the pumps are marzochi 9's with CCE blocks


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

today is the grand opening of orlies new shop if u are in phx u should stop by
http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CAcQnwIwAA


----------



## raw-dogg (Jul 9, 2010)

Started lowriding at the age of 14 and when i was 17 Joe from House Of Hydraulics lifted my boat tail and those set ups never had to have a wrench put to them in the five tears that i owned the car that was in 1981,,,,,fast forward to present time after raiseing my kids and putting them through college I decided to do a car again natrrualy not knowing where to buy anything (remember) back in the day availability was not easy and most of the time you just bought a set up off the streets so I heard that Orlie was now residring in Az. so I went to see him and if i had to write a story on a most interesting person he would definately be on the top 10,,, I bought two pumps and we talked for hours and hours but I have to be honest those pumps were and are JUNK!!! BIG TIME!!! I had those pumps in and out of the car trying to stop the leaking a total of 14 times replaceing one seal or another even the blocks were replaced thinking that they may have been out of round it was i nightmare come to find out it was the METAL gear shaft seal that only he uses they are PURE GARBAGE so when I started over with CCE pumps It was a huge releif and problem free but dont take my word for it you can save a few dollars and suffer in anguish or spend just a little more with CCE or PRO HOPPER anyone but Orlies stuff!! Orlies stuff shines just like everyone elses product but lacks BIG TIME in quality and performance and also remember that Orlie is one of the most convincing people you will ever talk to. Find out for yourself and you be the judge.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## raw-dogg (Jul 9, 2010)

Deadly 7 customs is correct you buy Orlies pumps and you will be replacing everything little buy little until you have finally replaced every part of those pumps,,, I replaced part after part untill I ended up with two extra pumps yes the Orlies pumps and I just gave them to a kid down the street and chockrd it up to experience. I bought my pumps from CCE (paid about 45 to 50 dollars more per pump but the peace of mind is worth it) and never had a problem after that,, Bones and Ray told me that this would happen but when you talk to Orlie he is a very convincing buisness man that is how he's made his millions dont get me wrong i like Orlie the person but I dont spend anymore money at his place and more than likely wont buy any of his son's things either I mean if you have an emergency its ok but if you want quality and something that last keep looking to CCE or PRO HOPPER or Im starting to hear that Black Magic is good


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raw-dogg_@Jul 10 2010, 07:53 PM~18013392
> *Deadly 7 customs is correct you buy Orlies pumps and you will be replacing everything little buy little until you have finally replaced every part of those pumps,,, I replaced part after part untill I ended up with two extra pumps yes the Orlies pumps and I just gave them to a kid down the street and chockrd it up to experience. I bought my pumps from CCE (paid about 45 to 50 dollars more per pump but the peace of mind is worth it) and never had a problem after that,, Bones and Ray told me that this would happen but when you talk to  Orlie he is a very convincing buisness man that is how he's made his millions  dont get me wrong i like Orlie the person but I dont spend anymore money at his place and more than likely wont buy any of his son's things either I mean if you have an emergency its ok but if you want quality and something that last keep looking to CCE or PRO HOPPER or Im starting to hear that Black Magic is good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64dame (Jul 16, 2011)

his shop is 25th ave and van buren phx,az


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Stay away from doing business with his son, chris coca. Apparently he's working at his dads shop. Chris Coca will rip you off. I gave him $1500 to start juicing a regal I had but he bounced to az without doing any work.


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

I deal with this Man a lot! He is a good dude! I have put his parts in a couple of cars. The only parts I've ever had problems w/are the switch box's... & we all know that those boxs are not the best!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Ran orlies pumps for years and the only problems I ever had was the chinese motors and toggle switches...never had leaks,plumb'd it myself.....Orlie in my book is cool as ice water and will always be.......


----------

